# Day 1 report Venice, La



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Had Dave and his son Dave for 2 days of fishing then a day of rest and then another day of fishing. These were booked through Venice Offshore. The first day was a bit bouncy so we decided to rig fish for snapper. Our target was a limit of 20 mangrove snappers and then look for red snapper. Dave junior wanted some mahi if we could find them. We made plenty of bait so we could have a good shot at a mangrove limit. At the rig the action got hot and heavy with us having to weed through bait stealing Bermuda chubs. The mangrove were also hungry and we had 20 in a reasonable time.










We also landed a small black tip shark.










Once we had our limit of mangroves we headed to our red snapper location. On the way there we found some small weed patches. As we bounced around we got the attention of some of some mahi. This was what Dave Jr. was wanting in the worst way. They are one of his favorite fish to fish for and also eat. We had fun getting the boat bloody. After about a dozen of these we decided to clean up the boat and move on.










When we got to our snapper location there were 2 private boats with electric reels looking for some grouper. Unfortunately the red snapper were thick and they soon moved on instead of watching them float away. I did notice them pull up a nice scamp grouper but that was it for them. Our red snapper came in quickly.










These were some of the biggest red snapper they had ever caught.










Once we had a limit of red snapper to go with our mangrove snapper we found a weed line and started trolling it. Once the mahi showed up Dave Jr. was once again in his glory. We added another dozen or so to our already well packed fish box and headed in.










I did not take too many pictures this day. 










There was a benefit going on at the marina and it was there I found my long lost brother. {Spoof} We had something like this planned for quite a while.










Life is Good! 
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Nice.


----------

